# Teichprofil für Störteich



## schimpjansen (29. Nov. 2013)

*Hallo liebe Teichbauer,*

Ich plane meinen Teich mit Knapp 60qm . Das kann ich nur realisieren wenn ich ein solches Profil nehme . Ich habe mir von der Firma Naturagard eine Planung machen lassen und möchte dort auch das Vlies die Folie und die Ufermatten nehmen .Ich habe von NG bis jetzt nur die Zeichnung mehr nicht. Mein Fischbesatz soll bei einem ,maximal zwei stören + drei Kois .Habe mich schon Stunden in Teichforen durchgelesen und weiß das es nicht Optimal ist für __ Störe . Meine Fragen an euch

-Ist das Profil für Störe geeignet 
-Kann ich überhaubt etwas Planzen 
-Kann ich die Folie später Faltenfrei verlegen
-Muss ich wegen der Optik den ganzen Teich mit Ufermatten auslegen
-Muss ich mit Mörtelverbundmatten arbeiten


Würde mich über Tips und Anregungen freuen


----------



## laolamia (29. Nov. 2013)

*AW: Teichprofil für Störteich*



schimpjansen schrieb:


> *Hallo liebe Teichbauer,*
> 
> *Ich weiß* das es* nicht Optimal* ist für __ Störe . Meine Fragen an euch
> 
> -Ist das Profil für Störe geeignet



was ist geeignet? du erkennst selber das es nicht optimal ist... was ist also geeignet?
sollen sie ueberleben? fragst du ob sie schreien werden? ich hab schon viele stoere sterben sehen in NICHT OPTIMALEN TEICHEN- lass es besser



			
				schimpjansen schrieb:
			
		

> -Kann ich überhaubt etwas Planzen



ja sicher, zieh die erste stufe etwas innen hoch, so rutscht das substrat nicht ab. in diesem bereich waechst sehr viel...un´d unterwasserpflanzen wachen auch im tiefen....wo wir wieder beim staer waeren



			
				schimpjansen schrieb:
			
		

> -Kann ich die Folie später Faltenfrei verlegen


mach dir da drueber keine grossen sorgen,und damit gleich zur naechsten frage... ich wuerd die ufermatte so weit wie moeglich nach unten verlegen. ich hab meine in diesem jahr erst verlaengert. wuerde ich neu bauen wuerde ich den ganzen teich mit verbundmatte auslegen.



			
				schimpjansen schrieb:
			
		

> -Muss ich mit Mörtelverbundmatten arbeiten



nein es geht auch ohne moertel

gruss marco


----------



## Patrick K (29. Nov. 2013)

*AW: Teichprofil für Störteich*

Hallo 

Ich finde das Profil für __ STÖRE fast perfekt , ich würde die unteren Wände noch etwas steiler machen, nur an deinem geplantem Volumen würde ich, noch ein oder besser zwei Nullen dran hängen 

Gruss OBS


----------



## schimpjansen (29. Nov. 2013)

*AW: Teichprofil für Störteich*

Danke für eure Meinung 

ich werde mir das mit den Stören überlegen .Ich hab auch ein schlechtes Gewissen wenn die Haltung Tierquälerei ist. Werde noch weiter gucken habe ja noch Zeit .Da Planzen war auf die __ Störe bezogen aber hat sich erst mal erledigt . 
-Das Profil an sich sagt ihr ist ok? Ich möchte viel Teichvolumen bekommen ?!



> mach dir da drueber keine grossen sorgen,und damit gleich zur naechsten frage... ich wuerd die ufermatte so weit wie moeglich nach unten verlegen. ich hab meine in diesem jahr erst verlaengert. wuerde ich neu bauen wuerde ich den ganzen teich mit verbundmatte auslegen.


Das verstehe ich nicht so ganz .Verbundmatte zum vermörteln? Und sieht es nicht komisch aus wenn nicht der ganze Teich mit Ufermatten ausgelegt ist weil bei klarer sicht vielleicht der Übergang zu sehen ist?


----------



## wp-3d (29. Nov. 2013)

*AW: Teichprofil für Störteich*

Hallo,

ich finde das Profil für __ Störe überhaupt nicht perfekt.

Ein Stör ist Bodenbewohner und braucht eine große Schwimmfläche am Boden, 
die 1m im Profil sind selbst für die bis max.1,2 m noch klein bleibenden Sterlets völlig ungeeignet.
Warum immer Störe, wo kaum einer auf vernünftige Art eine Sicht bis zum Boden hin bekommt.  

[yt]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4Y1qSAKbToI[/yt]


.


----------



## karsten. (29. Nov. 2013)

*AW: Teichprofil für Störteich*



wp-3d schrieb:


> ............
> 
> Warum immer __ Störe, wo kaum einer auf vernünftige Art eine Sicht bis zum Boden hin bekommt.
> 
> ...












kann das mal Einer in Stein meißeln ?


schönes WE


----------



## schimpjansen (29. Nov. 2013)

*AW: Teichprofil für Störteich*

Ok das ist doch mal ne Aussage ! Danke wp-3d . Ist das ein Video von deinem Teich ? Das sind aber eine Menge __ Störe zu sehen . Ich denke ich werde gucken ob es noch einen anderen Fisch gibt der mir gefällt und das es besser Passt .   Jetzt bin ich wieder am Anfang . Ich hätte ja nur einen geringen Fischbesatz geplant und mit einer guten Filteranlage würde ich schon eine gute sicht hinbekommen .Ausserdem baue ich mir eine Fensterscheibe von NG in meien Teich. Da sind Störe ein Hingucker ....aber nicht um jeden Preis.


----------



## laolamia (29. Nov. 2013)

*AW: Teichprofil für Störteich*

hi!

durch die verbundmatte ODER ufermatte schuetzt du die folie und glaub mir die sieht besser aus als blane folie. ausserdem ist sie ruck zuck bewachsen.
uebrigens bist du einer der wenigen die sich VORHER gedanken machen.


----------



## wp-3d (29. Nov. 2013)

*AW: Teichprofil für Störteich*



schimpjansen schrieb:


> Ist das ein Video von deinem Teich ?



Hallo,

ist eigener Teich.

Unten in der Signatur kommst Du auf Youtube dort sind weitere Video von mir.


.


----------



## schimpjansen (29. Nov. 2013)

*AW: Teichprofil für Störteich*

Ok könntest du mir einen gefallen tun und vielleicht mal ein Bild reinsetzten wie das mit der Ufermatte aussieht? Eine Verbundmatte dachte ich ist immer in verbindung mit Mörtel zu verbauen! Kann mann die Verbundmatte einfach auf die Folie Kleben? Und wird die Verbundmatte auch am Ufer eingesetzt 
?


----------



## Patrick K (29. Nov. 2013)

*AW: Teichprofil für Störteich*

Hallo Werner 

Was ist an dem Profil , bei 600m³ oder besser 6000 m³ aus zu setzen 

Gruss Patrick


----------



## wp-3d (29. Nov. 2013)

*AW: Teichprofil für Störteich*



Patrick K schrieb:


> bei 600m³ oder besser 6000 m³



Hi Patrick,

da hätte ich nichts auszusetzen ,:

ich sehe aber nur max. 60-70 m² Oberfläche.


.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (29. Nov. 2013)

*AW: Teichprofil für Störteich*

Hi Schimpjansen,

so wie das Profil oben gezeichnet reicht es nicht mal für den kleinsten Stör.

Um einem Stör einigermaßen Platz zur Verfügung zu stellen sollte alleine die Fläche der Tiefenwasserzone  Minimum 8-10x so lang und 4-5x so breit  und durchgehend ca. 1,5-2x so tief wie die eingesetzte Störart im adulten Zustand lang werden kann sein. (beim __ Sterlet wären das rund 50qm2 mit 1,5-2m Wassertiefe) Erst zu dieser Fläche kommen dann noch die eventuell angeschrägte Wände und eventuelle Flachwasserzonen 

MfG Frank


----------



## schimpjansen (29. Nov. 2013)

*AW: Teichprofil für Störteich*

Die von naturagard haben gesagt es ist möglich  ich habe allerdings ja auch noch nicht den plan von denen ! Ich werde das lassen mit den stören ! Aber was ist mit meinem Profil ? Will jetzt nicht noch ein thema aufmachen ! Also keine __ Störe ! Muss ich noch eine stufe machen zum bepflanzen? Und was ist mit der verbundmatte ? Hat jemand Bilder von Ufermatten oder Verbundmatten im eingebauten Zustand sprich im Teich ? Und gibt es einen grossen fisch ausser kois der in meinen Teich passt ? Danke fūr die erlichen Antworten


----------



## Patrick K (29. Nov. 2013)

*AW: Teichprofil für Störteich*

Hallo

 @ Werner 
ich nehm alles zurück und behaupte das Gegenteil, ich sollte auch am Rechner meine Lesebrille aufsetzen 

Gruss Patrick 

zum Glück wird das ja nicht übernommen


----------



## Heidelberger (2. Dez. 2013)

*AW: Teichprofil für Störteich*

Zu Verbund und Ufermatte -mit Bilder kann ich (noch) nicht dienen, aber beide haben ja die Funktion von UV  und mechanischem Schutz: Die Ufermatte wird (naheliegend) im Bereich des Ufers verwendet und ist grün und kann bepflanzt werden, nachdem vorher Sand eingeschlämmt wurde. Die (sehr teure)Verbundmatte allein macht wenig Sinn -sie ist ja nur in Verbindung mit Mörtel als "Trägerschicht" konzipiert, wird zuerst punktuell mit der Folie verklebt und erhöht zusätzlich die Elastizität des starren Betons (in Schichten bis 5 cm aufgebracht)- im Bereich des Wasserspiegels kann auch die Verbundmatte verwendet werden- dabei ist aber bei Eis Bruchgefahr- daher ca. 5 Minuten Schichtdicke erfordelrlich  und eine leichte Schräge (nicht senkrecht bauen), so dass das Eis nach oben nachgeben kann -Bilder findest du bei NG... Im Bereich des waagrechten Bodens verwenden viele billiges Vlies und vermörteln darauf und sparen sich die Verbundmatte...
Gruß, Martin


----------



## schimpjansen (2. Dez. 2013)

*AW: Teichprofil für Störteich*

Danke Heidelberger aber wenn ich meinen ganzen teich auslegen möchte dann kann ich die ufermatte nicht kleben auf die Folie .Ich möchte nicht mörteln aber mir gefällt die optik und hätte dann auch die Möglichkeit steine in den teich zu legen z.B mit Vlies und dann matte drüber !


----------



## Patrick K (3. Dez. 2013)

*AW: Teichprofil für Störteich*

Hallo

Mist,  jetzt wird das doch übernommen :evil


@ Martin was sind den "ca. 5 Minuten Schichtdicke" 


Gruss OBS


----------



## Heidelberger (3. Dez. 2013)

*AW: Teichprofil für Störteich*

ich meinte natürlich 5 Stunden


----------



## ThorstenC (9. Dez. 2013)

*AW: Teichprofil für Störteich*

Schimpjansen:
Willst Du einen Schwimmteich???
Da könnte es mit NG filterabfolge bei geringem Laubeintrag funktionieren........Könnte......Hätte......Später bei Fischbesatz gegen alle guten Vorsätze kaum noch änderbar....
Lies mal hier weiter- Die Schwimmteichler haben schon Probleme http://www.teichbau-forum-naturagar...-wassertechnik/15969-testgruppe-klares-wasser

Händler und Vertreter im allgemeinen:
Ein Verkäufer wird Dir immer nur Produkte und _Ideen seines Hauses anbieten. Auch wenn er weiß, dass es seit JAHREN andere Produkte und bessere Verfahren gibt.
Noch einer: Die schlechtesten Produkte haben die größte Gewinnspanne.

Willst Du einen Fischteich??
Dann solltest Du Dich unbedingt mal informieren, wie hier die Koiteiche gebaut werden und wie die Filterabfolge dort aussieht.........
BA, Rohrskimmer, Schwerkraftprinzip, Filterkeller mit :Grobfilter (Trommler, EBF, (Spaltsieb- veraltet) etc.....), danach erst Pumpen und folgende "Feinfilter"- oder sogar Luftheber LH.
Gerne nach der Grobfilterung in Schwerkraft, Pumpe ein Pflanzen-Filtergraben nach NG.

Vermörteln: 
Sauarbeit- ich hab´s hinter mir. Man kommt bei Defekten nicht mehr an die Folie ran...
Stufen: sinnvoll bei Schwimmteichen oder als Pflanzstufen....

Bau Dir einen Fischteich und lass Dir Folie PE faltenfrei einschweißen. Ruhe und fertig.
Zum Schwimmen wären 60qm Oberfläche eh zu klein.....

Bin gestern noch in meinem Teich geschwommen.....
Musste meinen Trockenanzug nach dem Kitesurfen ausspülen. 
Einfach Klasse- Trocki an-ins Auto- hin zum See, 3Stunden Spaß-imTrocki zurück und zu Hause noch schnell zwei Bahnen geschwommen.
http://www.teichbau-forum-naturagar...-mit-filtergraben-und-ufergraben-suedl-berlin


----------



## schimpjansen (9. Dez. 2013)

*AW: Teichprofil für Störteich*

Ja danke fürs antworten .Ich sage es so ich möchte nicht mörteln! Ich möchte Fische .Ein paar Fische (kein stör)! Mit der filtergeschichte denke ich bin ich schon ziemlich weit . Werde 2 ba und skimmer einplanen den kammer mit schiebern dann mit pumpe zum trommelfilter von da weiter zum helix .Allein das mit dem Helix ist noch nicht sicher vielleicht im Aussenbecken ! Ich rätzel immer noch mit der verbundmatte ? Kann ich meinen Teich komplett damit auslegen um z.B Steine zu plazieren und zum Schutz ? Habe ein Hund der auch gerne schwimmmt und ich würde mir halt auch gerne die option offen halten mal reinzugehen .Nicht schwimmen aber halt mal abkühlen.


----------



## ThorstenC (9. Dez. 2013)

*AW: Teichprofil für Störteich*

Ich befürchte, mit der Filtergeschichte bist Du erst am Anfang.
Gelesen?:
"Willst Du einen Fischteich??
Dann solltest Du Dich unbedingt mal informieren, wie hier die Koiteiche gebaut werden und wie die Filterabfolge dort aussieht.........
BA, Rohrskimmer, Schwerkraftprinzip, Filterkeller mit :Grobfilter (Trommler, EBF, (Spaltsieb- veraltet) etc.....), danach erst Pumpen und folgende "Feinfilter"- oder sogar Luftheber LH."

Du brauchst keinen Extraschacht für Schieber.
Alle Saugrohre gehen in den üppig dimensionierten Filterkeller.
Und dort ist alle Technik drin.

Pumpen nat. mind. erst nach dem Trommler/ Grobfilter Deiner Wahl.

Pumpe am Anfang der Filterkette (also gepumpter Filter) ist die schlechte Wahl. Pumpen bekommen groben Dreck, Fadenalgen ab, verstopfen etc....
-und sie fräsen den Dreck kleiner als dem folgenden Filter lieb ist.....


----------



## schimpjansen (9. Dez. 2013)

*AW: Teichprofil für Störteich*

Ja ich habe leider erst gebaut und später angefangen zu planen . Das heisst ich habe schon ein rohr KG 125mm mit einem KG Rohr 400mm verbunden da soll die Pumpe rein . Das gartenhaus ist dafür gebaut worden um den filter dort zu platzieren  . Habe aber nicht viel Platz für den filter .Habe mich nicht informiert ! Also muss ich das beste daraus machen!


----------



## schimpjansen (9. Dez. 2013)

*AW: Teichprofil für Störteich*

Das 400er KG Rohr ist in dem Gartenhaus


----------



## Moonlight (9. Dez. 2013)

*AW: Teichprofil für Störteich*

Dann nimm das 400er KG Rohr doch als Sammelschacht.
Dahinter dann die Filterkette und zuletzt die Pumpe o.ä.
Ich denke mal das ist so umsetzbar.

An was für einen Filter hast Du denn gedacht? 

Mandy


----------



## Patrick K (9. Dez. 2013)

*AW: Teichprofil für Störteich*

Hallo Mandy :knuddel

so einfach lässt sich das in Schwerkraft nicht umsetzen, entweder den Teich hoch bauen oder den Filter tief , ich weis nicht genau was durch ein 125 er Kg in Schwerkraft durchgeht aber sicher zu wenig um 2x BA und einen Skimmer daran anzuschliessen .

In Halb Schwerkraft , muss er die drei 110er zum 400 er ziehen oder die Pumpe in den geplanten 300er Schieberschacht setzen erst wenn das entschieden ist macht es überhaupt Sinn über den weiteren Filterverlauf nach zu denken.

Ich weis es sind Aussagen die man nicht unbedingt hören will ,aber es sind halt mal Tatsachen

wie der Teichbauer ja schon festgestellt hat , leider erst gebaut dann geplant 

Gruss Patrick


----------



## schimpjansen (10. Dez. 2013)

*AW: Teichprofil für Störteich*

Wie mann hier auf der Skitze sehen kann sollen 2 x Ba (Seperat)und 1 x Skimmer zu einer Kammer (Rot) laufen um Schieber einzubauen(um zu Regulieren) .Dann Halbschwerkraft da ich das Gartenhaus hätte unterkellern müssen wenn ich auf Schwerkraft gewollt hätte. (Worüber ich mir ja keine Gedanken gemacht hatte) und dann gehts in einen TF. Das ist doch ein Plan .Weiter würde ich dann Aussenbecken für Helix anlegen?!


----------



## Patrick K (10. Dez. 2013)

*AW: Teichprofil für Störteich*

Hallo     Alf Alpha ??? oder so 

ich hatte dir ja schon geantwortet , aber scheinbar nicht das was du hören wolltest...



> Hallo , wie heißt du eigentlich
> 
> jeder BA ,braucht ein 110 er Rohr ,sonst funzt das nicht richtig und dein Skimmer sollte auch ein eigenes Rohr haben .
> 
> ...



Durch dein 125er gehen vielleicht 18 TL in Schwerkraft und das ist einfach zuwenig, für zwei BAs und einen Skimmer, um das ganze mit Sinn zu betreiben sollten je BA ein Flow von + - 12 TL herrschen, dazu kommt noch 4-6 TL für deinen Skimmer........

wenn du eine 20 -25 TL Pumpe in dein 400er rohr setzt läuft dieses einfach leer, setzt du eine kleiner Pumpe rein funktionieren deine BAs nicht richtig   :evil

schau das du irgend wie deine 3 x 110er in dein 400 er bekommst und am besten baust du dir einen Keller unter dein Gartenhaus und fährst in Schwerkraft.

Gruss Patrick


----------



## schimpjansen (10. Dez. 2013)

*AW: Teichprofil für Störteich*

Ok ich habe schon tränen in den Augen ! Nur noch mal meine Gedanken  - was ist wenn ich nur ein BA einplane und den Skimmer nur eine Stunde laufen lasse ? Oder einen Keller vor dem Gartenhaus betonieren wo ich aber den TF mit einbaue und von dort mit dem 125 er KG weitergehe ( Dann bin ich wieder beim selben ). Versteh mich nicht falsch wenn ich die Zeit nochmal zurück drehen könnte würde ich es anders machen . Nur versuche ich eine etwas andere Lösung zu finden ! Vielleicht hat ja jemand noch Gedanken dazu . Ich habe keine Angst vor mehr Aufwand oder Arbeit.


----------



## Patrick K (10. Dez. 2013)

*AW: Teichprofil für Störteich*

Hallo Mr. X

Ist zwar kein Profi TIP und falls dich mal einer fragt, von mir hast du das nicht ....

wenn du mit zwei Pumpen arbeitest kannst du das so nutzen , eine 16 TL Rohrpumpe in das 400er und ein Extra Standrohr (ausserhalb) mit 4-6 TL Pumpe für deinen Skimmer

Über die Schieber, kannst du das 400 er Rohr auspumpen und dann die Schieber voll öffnen, so erzeugst du einen heftigen Sog und dein Dreck ist aus dem Teich und aus deinem Ansagrohr

dann hättest du quasi ein Schieberschacht und ein Extraschacht für deinen Skimmer die Skimmerpumpe kannst du  dann direkt in deinen TF laufen lassen ,über Winter kannst du deinen Skimmer abziehen und darüber deinen Winterbetrieb laufen lassen 

Gruss Patrick


----------



## schimpjansen (10. Dez. 2013)

*AW: Teichprofil für Störteich*

Gott segne dich ! Danke für deine Aufmerksamkeit . So ich frage jetzt nur noch ob ich zwei BA einbauen soll oder besser nur einen ? Einen Links einen auf der anderen Seite dann kann ich immer noch die Schieber zu machen auf einer Seite ! Nur das mit dem Winterbetrieb verstehe ich nicht ?


----------



## Patrick K (10. Dez. 2013)

*AW: Teichprofil für Störteich*

Hallo Mustafa Ibrahim 

im Winterbetrieb läuft der Filter meist gedrosselt durch ,allerdings sollte man das Wasser nur im oberen Drittel einsaugen und natürlich wieder einleiten um dadurch eine zu starke Vermischung zu verhindern , durch die  Vermischung wird die Thermische Abstufung im Teich  zerstört (soweit vorhanden)

das Durchlaufen des Filters hat den Vorteil das im Frühjahr , der Filter quasi schon am Start ist, wo andere erst mal den Filter befüllen.

Gruss Patrick


----------



## schimpjansen (10. Dez. 2013)

*AW: Teichprofil für Störteich*

Ja ok warte ich wollte den oase skimmer nehmen http://www.der-gartenteich.com/Skim...immervon-OASE-ArtNr57137::73806_14_70816.html ! Wie würde der Winterbetrieb aussehen ? Für mein Verständnis es wird im Winter nur weiter über den Skimmer abgesaugt ? Aberwarum abziehen ? Und von dem Skimmer in den Schieberschacht dann pumpe und Schlauch ins Gartenhaus zum TF ?


----------



## ThorstenC (10. Dez. 2013)

*AW: Teichprofil für Störteich*

Der Skimmer ist Sch.....Hat ja auch eine eigen Pumpe- toll......Dreckfräse.
Was ist eig. an "Schwerkraftprinzip" so schwer???
Pumpen erst naaaaaach dem Grobfilter oder am Ende der Filterkettäääääääh.

Sorry.

Sei konsequent. Jetzt ist noch nix sooooo in die Büx gegangen.

Bau das Häuschen wieder ab- ist doch nur Holzlego.....

Ein schicker Filterkeller in Häuschengröße mit 4x Einläufen (2 BA am Boden, einer 40cm unter Oberfläche (für Winterbetrieb), 1 Rohrskimmer 160/110 montiert auf senkrechtem 110KG- Rohr im Teich.

2-3 oder 4 Rückläufe in den Teich vom Filterkeller. Ebenfalls in 110KG in mind. 50cm Tiefe.

Jedes im Filterkeller ankommende Saugrohr 110KG bekommt einen senkrechten Reinigungsabzweig nach oben über OK Wasser und Schieber.

Danach Platz einplanen für Trommler, EBF, ggf. LH etc......

Sorry nochmals- ich habe von Koiteichbau eig. keine Ahnung. Die Feinheiten erklären Dir dann die Mädels und Jungs hier bestimmt gerne.

Mein Rohrskimmer "Profi Skimmer mit Reduzierung 160/110 schwarz" kostet 35 Euro und macht gute Arbeit.
Was passiert wohl bei den Oase-Spielzeugen mit eingebauter Pumpe bei viel Laub, wenn das Körbchen voll ist??

Bei mir siehts ´mit Rohrskimmer so aus:
http://www.myvideo.de/watch/9302320/Schwimmteich_200qm_suedl_Berlin_ThorstenC
Zentrale Grobfilter aber noch 2 Stück USIII und richtige Pumpen dahinter........

Noch ein Tip: Baue den Teich so groß es Dein Grundstück zulässt. Viele haben 2 und 3mal gebaut- jedes mal etwas größer...........

Frohes Fest.


----------



## Patrick K (10. Dez. 2013)

*AW: Teichprofil für Störteich*

Hallo Thorsten 

Sauberer Plan 

vielleicht hat Giovanni sein Schwiegermutter im Funda..... , nee glaub ich jetzt nicht wirklich ,aber er möchte wohl sein 400 er Rohr unbedingt nutzen..................


den Oase Swim Skim kannst du bei der Teich grösse in die Tonne hauen

Gruss Patrick


----------



## schimpjansen (10. Dez. 2013)

*AW: Teichprofil für Störteich*

Ok Männer der Plan ist Sahne leider nicht realisierbar ! Der Oase Skimmer ist nix suche ich weiter ! Aber wieso den Skimmer abziehen. Wie wird der Winterbetrieb bei Patricks Idee gemacht??? Das Gartenhaus ist Gemauert Thorsten und aussen ist der Platz einfach nicht gegeben um 10 qm Filter zu Kellern .Ich habe um jeden qm Teich mit meiner Dame gekämpft und die ist schon stink sauer wenn ich was von Kellern und Betonieren sage. Ich habe ja auch Abwasserrohr gelegt von Innen nach aussen mit einem Schacht für das Schmutzwasser . Meine Mutter hat ein Kombifilter von Oase und ich dachte das reicht und habe danach gebaut ! Schade aber ich denke mann kann jetzt noch irgendwie was machen und ich und Patrick sind kurz vor dem Durchbruch!


----------



## Patrick K (10. Dez. 2013)

*AW: Teichprofil für Störteich*

Hallo ........ hier könnte ihr Namen stehen 

Wieviel Geld möchtest / kannst du für deinen TF ausgeben ?

Ich frage, weil es ja auch TF´s gibt, mit eingebauter Biokammer, solch ein Filter benötigt nur minimal an Platz.

Dann brauchst du selbst in Schwerkraft nur eine kleine Grube in der Hütten 

wenn man den Skimmer abziehen kann ,saugt das Rohr nicht das Wasser an der oberfläsche sondern 20-30-oder 40 cm tiefer an . Du kannst auch ein T-Stück in dieser Tiefe verbauen und  einen Anschluss mit einem Deckel versehen, im Herbst nimmst du ihn ab und setzt ihn auf den Skimmer

Gruss Patrick


----------



## schimpjansen (10. Dez. 2013)

*AW: Teichprofil für Störteich*

Ja was das Geld angeht sage ich es mal so ich kann ja den TF später kaufen was der dann kostet ist nicht von entscheidender Bedeutung. Das schlimme ist das ich in dem Gartenhaus alles gepflastert habe und eingerichtet mit Werkbank und und und .Ich habe einfach keine Lust alles wieder zurückzubauen ! Das mit dem Winterbetrieb habe ich verstanden ! Was denkt ihr denn was macht es aus ob mann iN schwerkraft oder halbschwerkraft baut ? Es geht doch um Pumpenleistung und Stromkosten . . ? In meinem Gartenhaus ist das einfach Banane wenn ich da noch nen Keller reinbaue .


----------



## schimpjansen (10. Dez. 2013)

*AW: Teichprofil für Störteich*

Florian Jansen mein Name


----------



## ThorstenC (10. Dez. 2013)

*AW: Teichprofil für Störteich*

Wenn du einen Fischteich mit verträglichen Wasserwerten für die Tierchen haben möchtest und ein Filteranlage, die Dich nicht in den Wahnsinn treibt.......

Winterbetrieb: 
BA am Boden zu. Entweder Mittelablauf(die gibts auch fertig als "gerade BA mit rundem Deckel- die kommen dann an die senkrechte Wand) auf, oder vom Rohrskimmer das senkrechte kurze Stück Rohr aus dem Knie ziehen- so hast du auch einen Mittenablauf...
Dann trudelt die Anlage mit geringer Pumpleistung den Winter durch. Bei mir 25Watt bei 3,5m³/h als Frostschutz.

Eine armierte Stahlbetonplatte hätte ich als Argument verstanden.
-Häuschen zur Seite Schubsen- vielleicht geht es wirklich so.........Vier(zig) Mann vier Ecken...
-Pflaster raus
-Filterkeller in Schalsteinen Häuschen rüber und ggf. Bohlen als Abdeckung.
-Werkbank wieder rein

Eben erst gelesen: Häuschen massiv- ich dachte immer so eine Bretterbude....
Trotzdem: Werkbank raus, Keller innen bauen- Du hast doch bestimt Streifenfundamente unter den Mauern???
Da kannst Du bestimmt Innen ein Kellerchen reisetzen.
Muss ja nur 1,00m max. tief sein unter OK Wasser.


----------



## Patrick K (10. Dez. 2013)

*AW: Teichprofil für Störteich*

Hallo Florian toll

In Schwerkraft kann man mit einem Luftheber Arbeiten , dieser benötigt mit zB. einem 110er Steigrohr und einem ca. 30TL Flow gerade mal 60 Watt

und zB. eine 30TL  O..e Prem.um Pumpe liegt bei über 600 Watt

in Schwerkraft kann man extrem viel  Stromsparen je nach dem auf welches System du setzt.
geh mal bei einem 30TL Flow von 500 Watt die Stunde aus

500 W x 24 h = 12 KW x 365T = 4380 KW/h  x 23cent (je nach Anbieter) = 1007,40 € 

ohne weitern Aufwand 1007,40€ gespart und das jedes Jahr

selbst bei einer 20TL Pumpe liegt der Verbrauch noch bei über 400 Watt

Gruss Patrick


----------



## Patrick K (10. Dez. 2013)

*AW: Teichprofil für Störteich*

Hallo Florian 

eine Sache gibt es noch um ohne Probleme in Schwerkraft zu filtern 

ist halt nicht jedermanns Sache..........

Gruss Patrick


----------



## schimpjansen (11. Dez. 2013)

*AW: Teichprofil für Störteich*

Ja wenn das so ist und die rechnung passt(wovon ich ausgehe) muss ich was machen .Ich muss vor dem Gartenhaus dann eine Grosse Kammer bauen wo der TF mit reinpasst und dann die verbindung zu meinem 400er Rohr (siehe Bild). Könnte das funktionieren. Ich verstehe nicht warum das mit der Pumpenleistung so weit auseinander geht.Bei Halbschwerkraft sieht es für mich ähnlich aus ? ZTu dem 400er muss ich dann versuchen 3 mal ein 110er KG hinzulegen (Kann das nicht 100% sagen ob das noch geht) . Was meint ihr?


----------



## Zacky (11. Dez. 2013)

*AW: Teichprofil für Störteich*

Hallo Florian.

Der TF (ohne Biostufe) gleich hinter dem Teich und somit vor dem KG, das geht. Das Skimmerrohr hängt meiner Meinung nach immer noch zu weit oben. Die beiden BA bekommen jeweils ein eigenes 110er Rohr für den Ablauf. Schaue dir deinen TF-Favoriten erstmal an, was der z.Bsp. für Ausgänge hat. Meist ist das nur 1 x 125er Ausgang dran, so dass sich die Frage nicht mehr stellt, mit wieviel Rohren du in das 400er KG-Steigrohr gehst. Auch solltest Du dann einen TF haben, der auch 3 x 110er Anschlüsse hat, damit Du deine Abläufe dran bekommst.


----------



## schimpjansen (11. Dez. 2013)

*AW: Teichprofil für Störteich*

Also ist das auf der Zeichnung Schwerkraft Prinzip? Und vom Trommelfilter nur ein 125er KG in das Gartenhaus das ist für mich super nur klappt das ja wieder nicht mit dem Flow für die BA ! Das mit dem Skimmer ist ja nur Skitziert aber ich werde mich dann nochmal genau informieren wo das sitzen muss. Ja das mit der Wahl des TF würde ich mich dann Beschäftigen wenn ich eine gute Lösung habe und würde dann auch die Kleinigkeiten nochmal Überdenken und eine Vernünftige Skizze einstellen .Was mich wundert ist das wenn mann meine Skizzen vergleicht das die eine Lösung viel weniger Strom verbraucht???


----------



## Zacky (11. Dez. 2013)

*AW: Teichprofil für Störteich*

Deine letzte Zeichnung entspricht einem Halbschwerkraftsystem, weil die Pumpe mehr oder weniger genau dazwischen liegt. Du gehst mit Schwerkraft in den TF und pumpst dann das Wasser in deinen Biofilter. Hier ist nun wichtig, dass Du auf die Förderhöhe schaust, was die Pumpe noch leisten muss, um in die Biokammer zu gelangen. Aber auch das sollte fast schon mit Schwerkraftpumpen machbar sein...fast!!!....hängt von der echten Förderhöhe ab.


----------



## ThorstenC (11. Dez. 2013)

*AW: Teichprofil für Störteich*

So langsam kommt man dem Ziel immer näher.
Jetzt gehen wohl alle 2 BA und der Rohrskimmer mit jeweils 110KG in einen Filterkeller, wo jedes Saugrohr einen Schieber hat und der Trommler steht.
Also bis zum Trommler SCHWERkraftprinzip. Schön. 

Jetzt müste man noch sehen, was nach dem Trommler kommt........
Einen hochgepumpten (hoher Stromverbrauch, Pumpleistungsverlust!!) Biofilter baut eig. keiner mehr. Die Teichler nehmen doch meist einen Filterkammer mit Helix etc.
Z. B. ein IBC- Kontainer mit Helixfüllung- ebenfalls OK IBC auf OK Wasser mit im Filterkeller.

Dann bleibt es in Schwerkraft.
Normale Teich-Pumpe entweder hinter dem Trommler oder erst hinter der Helixkammer.
Egal- das Wasser fließt im Kreis:

Teich- BA/Skimmer- Trommler- Helixkammer-Pumpe- mehrere Rückläufe- Teich
oder
Teich-BA/Skimmer-Trommler- Pumpe(Luftheber)- Helixkammer- mehrere Rückläufe- Teich

Bau den Filterkeller für den "Trommler" so groß, dass später auch ggf. ein EBF reinpasst. Der von LiFra z.B. ist 160cm lang plus Schieber und Verrohrung etc.....

Mein Grobfilterkeller ist Innen 115cm breit x 265cm langx 120cm tief und rappelvoll.

Vergleiche mal eine normale Pumpe mit LH- schon von den Anschaffungskosten her, da sparst Du und im Betrieb erst recht.
Auch wenn gute Pumpen bei 15m³/h "nur" 100Watt  verbrauchen. Das gilt aber nur in Schwerkraft ohne Förderhöhe.

Ich werde an meine kleinen Filterkeller im Frühjahr noch einen zweiten ransetzen- für spätere Umrüstung auf EBF und LH.
Für LH sollte der Keller in der LH- Ecke mind. 2m tief sein. 
Falls ich also in ein paar Jahren zuviel Geld haben sollte oder  die Stromkosten zu fett werden- kommt ein EBF rein und LH.


----------



## Patrick K (11. Dez. 2013)

*AW: Teichprofil für Störteich*

Hallo Thorsten 


Wieso sollte die Luftheberecke  min. 2Meter tief sein ?


Gruss Patrick


----------



## schimpjansen (12. Dez. 2013)

*AW: Teichprofil für Störteich*

Ich werde es wie auf meiner zweiten Skitze machen und drei 110er KG zum 400er legen. Das mit dem Helix werde ich im Hinterkopf behalten und dann werde ich mir draußen Platz lassen um dort  später noch Becken dafür einzugraben .Meine Kammer für die Schieber aussen werde ich so Planen das sich der Keller erweitern kann auf die grösse von deinem Thorsten oder ich baue den Keller direkt in der Größe . Das mit dem Luftheber habe ich immer noch nicht verstanden aber ich werde mich weiter erkundigen . Thorsten ich habe deinen Teichbau angeschaut – Großen Respekt ! Was ist mit deinem Filterkeller – frieren deine Rohre nicht kaputt ? auch wenn du den Keller von außen mit Styrodur verkleidet hast reicht das?  Warum das mit dem außen anstrich ? Wie hast du das mit der Abdeckung (Deckel )für den Keller gemacht ? Kannst du vielleicht mal Bilder einstellen von dem Keller (Details)? Schaut mal die Positionierung der BA und Skimmer.


----------



## ThorstenC (12. Dez. 2013)

*AW: Teichprofil für Störteich*

Den Keller habe ich mit Schalsteinen gebaut und diese mit Beton vergossen.

Von aussen kam erst Bitumenanstrich und dann eben eine Bitumenbeschichtung wegen der Erdfeuchte. Darauf dann an die Wände 50mm Styrodurplatten geklebt und mit Armierspachtel verputzt.
http://www.teichbau-forum-naturagar...und-ufergraben-suedl-berlin?limit=6&start=126

Genauso, wie man es am Haus eben auch macht.
Ich habe jetzt obendrauf einfach 80mm Styrodurplatten gelegt.
Die sind 125cm lang, Mein Keller Innenmaß115cm. Die Platten liegen also 5cm am Rand auf.

Da drüber liegen noch die ollen Alu- Trapezbleche als Regenschutz.
Eine Abdeckung zum Klappen oder wegschieben ist erst noch im Kopf....

Damit im Winter nix einfriert laufen die Pumpen folgendermaßen durch:
-die kleine Ecomax DM von Aquaforte läuft bei Frost ständig- 25 Watt Verbrauch....
-die beiden großen Messner Eco tec 2 plus 15000/2000 zweimal am Tag ganz kurz, damit die nicht festgammeln.
So kann nix einfrieren.
Bei mir sind alle BA und Skimmerleitungen offen.
Das ist kein Problem, da ich keine Fische habe, die sich über kalte Flossen beschweren würden.

Luftheber: mein "Wissen" komplett aus Foren- hier und koi-live- Vorsicht also...:

Am effektivsten laufen die LH, wenn sie ca 2m tief im Wasser stehen. 
1m Tiefe ist nicht effektiv genug.
Viele nehmen ein senkrechtes KG 400- Rohr für den LH.

Bei LH folgender Aufbau:

-Teich mit BA,Rohrskimmer
-110KG- Rohre in Filterkeller, Reinigungsabzweige, Schieber
-Vorfilter: Trommler, EBF, etc..
-Vom Vorfilter mit dicken Rohren z.B. KG250 oder eben mehrere KG 110, 125,160....
-dickes, senkrechtes Sammelrohr für den LH, 2m lang
- da steht der LH (z.B. aus 125KG) drin und geht oben mit Knie/Bogen durch die Wand des Sammelrohres durch
-in ein "Helixbehälter"- dort blubbert auch die Luft aus
-Vom "Helixbehälter" abgehend mehrere Rückläufe in den Teich
-Rückläufe im Teich ruhig in mind. 50cm Tiefe verlegen und auch so tief in den Teich reingehen- Frostsicher- Kreisströmung durch im Teich aufgesteckte Knie erzeugen

Wenn die Luftpumpe ihre Luft nicht aus der kalten Umgebung bezieht, sondern aus dem Filterkeller (wo die Luft ja im Helixbecken rausblubbert) pumpt die Pumpe die Luft auch praktisch im Kreislauf des Filterkellers. Somit keine Auskühlung im Winter.

Mal sehen, ein paar funktionierende Bsp. gibt es hier und dort in Foren:

http://koi-live.de/ftopic33995-0-asc-0.html 
Da wurde alles richtig gemacht: BA, Rohrskimmer und mehrere Rückläufe für Kreisströmung, LH und Trommler! 

http://koi-live.de/ftopic36915-0.html LH und EBF 
Sind meine beiden pers. "Lieblingsbeispiele für LH". 

der auch http://koi-live.de/ftopic37598.html
------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Aber es bleibt eben auch dann dabei:
Filterkeller in gewissen Dimensionen notwendig........
Ich würde alles für die maximale Aufrüstung mit EBF (z.B. den hier 1,6m lang, 600 breit http://www.lifra-wasser-umweltbau.de/)planen. Dann passt ein Trommler auch rein. Smartpond EBF ist ein bisschen breiter, Wiremesch mir so komisch gebaut mit dem Schwimmerventil im Einlauf.....


----------



## Patrick K (13. Dez. 2013)

*AW: Teichprofil für Störteich*

Hallo 

Niemand braucht einen 2M tiefen Luftheber, zumal  bei mehr wie 1,3 Meter tiefe man ein problem mit der Gasübersättigung bekommen kann.

Statt 2M tiefe 125er würde ich eher auf zwei 110er mit 1,2Meter tiefe setzen , hier im Forum wurde mit einem 110er Tschechen bei 1,10M Steigrohr schon 34TL ausgelitert 

und zu den links , mir gefällt der am Besten



> Bei so viel Lob und Werbung würden mal Fotos einer Baudoku interessant sein.


Quelle:   Koi-Live.de

ä bissel viel WERBUNG 

 ist aber schon schön wenn das bei dir alles so toll klappt 

Gruss Patrick


----------



## schimpjansen (13. Dez. 2013)

*AW: Teichprofil für Störteich*

So habe mal ne skizze gemacht .Da sind auch schon wieder die nächsten Fragen . Ist das Prinzip so richtig ? Dann könnte ich das mit den LH ja dann noch testen wie am besten .Auf welcher Höhe gehe ich den in das rohr wo der LH reinkommt? Wie wird das Helx mitbewegt? Kann ich das mit dem Rücklauf auf 50cm Tiefe machen wenn ich Fische im Teich möchte? Wie Tief sollte der Filterkeller sein ? Ich kann ja im Winter nicht alles durchlaufen lassen .


----------



## Patrick K (13. Dez. 2013)

*AW: Teichprofil für Störteich*

Hallo Florian 

Ich würde es fast so bauen , jetzt noch eine anständige Verbindung  (min. 3x 110 er ) zwischen TF und 400er KG schaffen und dein 4ooer KG Rohr als Helixfilter nutzen fertig 

Gruss Patrick


----------



## ThorstenC (14. Dez. 2013)

*AW: Teichprofil für Störteich*

-Filterkeller würde ich im Bereich des Grobfilters so 110cm tief machen
-Trommler und EBF brauchen zwar nicht so tief- aber falls Du vor dem Trommler ggf. noch eine Kiste vorsetzt, wo eine 1m lange UV- Lampe senkrecht rein muss, dann ist die auch komplett unter Wasser (manche hatten die im USIII drin und die war wohl nicht komplett unter Wasser
-Man kann sich ja auch den Trommler/ EBF ggf. so bauen lassen, dass dieser bereits unten drunter/daneben eine kleine "Bilologie" hat.
-trotzdem muss der LH in ein Extra- Rohr im FK reinblubbern

LH im Sammelohr:
Ich würde das Sammelrohr (oder Kiste) für den LH ruhig 2m tief machen.
Also den Keller dort 2m tief
Kürzer kannst Du den LH immer bauen.....
Habe gestern erst Patrick und Zacki´s LH- Thread hier gelesen. Klasse gemacht.
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/40442

Verbindungen zwischen Trommler, LH- Sammelschaft würde ich vom Durchflussvermögen  immer größer wählen als die Eingänge zum Trommler/Zuläufe.
KG 125 Flansche in PVC sind noch bezahlbar
Verbindung Trommler-LH-Sammelschaft mit geradem/waagerechtem Rohr einfach in den LH-Sammelschacht rein.

Wenn Du ein KG 400 (Abwasserschacht) nimmst- die haben unten ja bis zu 3 Einläufe/1Ablauf am Boden in KG 125.
Ich weiß aber nicht, ob es den LH in der Leistung mindert- bin nicht ganz schlau draus geworden...---->>> Experten fragen.

Du kannst im Winter alles durchlaufen lassen!
Luftpumpe mit in den Filterkeller und die Luft wird im Kreis gesaugt und in den LH gedrückt.
So würde ich es machen- laienhafte Vermutung--->>> Experten fragen

Ich habe ja (noch) USIII und Pumpe, will aber vorsorglich den Filterkeller erweitern/ anbauen bevor ich das Teichumfeld (Wege, Pflanzen etc...) fertig mache.

Mein Filterkeller ist genau 115cm unter OK Wasser.

Viel Spaß- wird schon.
@patrick  der koitotti und thorstenc auf koilive sind 2 verschiedene Personen und Teichanlagen. Finde trotzdem den EBF der dort genannten Firma toll, funktionell und nicht so überteuert.
Auch die Aufpreise der verschiedenen EBF Größen finde ich fair.


----------



## Patrick K (14. Dez. 2013)

*AW: Teichprofil für Störteich*

Hallo Thorsten 

Ich hab mir auch die 60 Seiten deiner Anlage angeschaut , tolle Pfütze hast du dir da gebaut

Auch deinen Filterkeller, allererste Sahne  

Mir ist es lieber wenn man die Klasse Firma nur  einmal nennt , positiv kann man sich dann egal wie oft äussern .

Hat sonst , wie sagt man so schön , äh Gschmäckle

Ist nichts Persönliches :smoki,aber du glaubst gar nicht wie viele Heudeus,  hier übers Jahr ihre eigene Produkte anpreissen 

Gruss Patrick


----------



## schimpjansen (15. Dez. 2013)

*AW: Teichprofil für Störteich*

Danke Männer wenn ich das Elend fertig hab lade ich euch auf nen Kaffee ein ! So nochmal ne Skitze . Vielleicht kann ich das auch so realisieren das ich als bio filter noch Helix rohre davor baue und mit dem LH direkt zurück in den Teich gehe ! Das ist ne Option oder ? 
Noch ein paar Fragen ! 
- wie die Reinigungsabzweige vor den Schieber und warum ?
-Brauche ich dann gar keine Pumpe ?
-Ich habe keine Möglichkeit an die Kanalisation zu gehen also abwasserschacht ? 
-Einlass im Teich ist dann Oberfläche hat das Nachteile? 
-Helix wird so genug belüftet ?
-Positionierung der BA 

den Keller würde ich komplett bis auf 180 tiefe machen (gucken ob das klappt )
Ohne Bodenplatte mit 17,5 schalungssteinen mit styrodur aussen !


----------



## ThorstenC (15. Dez. 2013)

*AW: Teichprofil für Störteich*

Wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe- und so haben es die Beispiele aus koi-live immer so gebaut:
-LH nach Grobfilter
-dann erst die "Helixkammer"
-danach Rückläufe zum Teich

Hast Du vom Trommler zum LH und vom LH zur Helixkammer jeweils 3x125KG, würde ich dahinter auch mit 3 oder 4x125KG in den Teich an verschiedenen Seiten abgehen.
-> Kreisströmung
Sonst hast Du einen Flaschenhals- würg.

"125er mm Flansch schwere Qualität" in PVC kosteten mich mal 29,95 und nun 44 Euro bei Hanako direkt.:evil
Mal sehen, ob jemand wieder günstiger wird. 
Musst Du googeln...Bei amzon noch 29,95....

LH direkt in Teich- verursacht vielleicht "blubbern" und Wellen auf der Oberfläche.
Auch muss Deine Luftpumpe dann ja immer ggf. kalte Frischluft ansaugen.....

Du musst Dir mal, wenn Filter und Abfolge feststehen die Varianten aufschreiben und ausrechnen:

-Folie PVC oder EPDM ggf. mit Falten und jetzt teureren Flanschen
-oder PE- Folie faltenfrei eingeschweißt, PE-BA und PE. Rohre direkt in die Folie eingeschweißt, ggf. PE-Behälter bauen lassen etc....

Keller ohne "Platte" drunter hat den Vorteil, dass Wasser innen auch mal versickern kann, wenn man rumpanscht- aber auch bei Defekten/ Havarien......
Wenn Du Schichtenwasser hast, oder deine Abwasser-Sickerschacht direkt daneben machst, drückt Dir ggf. das Wasser im Keller hoch.

Form von Deinem Teich:
Meine "Pfütze" sieht prinzipiell ähnlich aus- so um die Ecke rum und mit Rundungen.
Vorteil: es sieht eben natürlicher aus als ein "eckiges" Becken.
Nachteile:
-es ist schwieriger eine Kreisströmung in alle Ecken hinzubekommen
-Einschweißen von "steifen" PE ist schwieriger/aufwändiger oder nicht mehr sinnvoll (mir wurde vomn netten Schweißer "Andre" abgeraten)

eine schöne Symbiose aus eckig unten und Rund oben- sorry für den linke in das Forum eines Teichbauers- aber die Idee mit dem Rand ist gut:
http://www.koi-landau.de/forum/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=631

einen schönen dritten Advent


----------



## Patrick K (15. Dez. 2013)

*AW: Teichprofil für Störteich*

Hallo Thorsten 

Warum möchtest du mit 4x 125 er Rohr, aus der Helixkammer in den Teich ?

Wenn du den /die LH in den Teich pumpst,  erreicht du mit angenommen, 2x 110 er Tschechen einen Flow von 60TL und man kann die Luftheber in beide Schenkel/Richtungen der Teichskizze leiten ,damit erreichst du eine sehr gute Strömung im Teich.

Wenn du die Abluft T-Stücker in den Filterkeller setzt und die LH unter Wasser einleitest ,hast du weder Wellen noch Schaum auf dem Teich

Bist du auch Kunde bei Micha ? ich bin normaler weise 2-3 mal im Jahr bei Micha in Landau, die bauen, echt schöne Anlagen  

Gruss Patrick


----------



## schimpjansen (15. Dez. 2013)

*AW: Teichprofil für Störteich*

Ja Patrick dann bist du mit der Skitze einverstanden? DIch denke wenn ich mit den LH am Ende arbeite kann ich da am besten regulieren und im Winterbetrieb mach ich nur mit dem Skimmer die anderen Rohre sind ja tief genug ! Helix Rohre kann ich dann auch jeder Zeit erweitern ! Als Material ist geplant Vlies Folie und Verbundmatten von NG .ich werde aber nicht mörteln im Teich !


----------



## Patrick K (15. Dez. 2013)

*AW: Teichprofil für Störteich*

Hallo Florian 

Welche der vielen Skizzen meinst du ? nur damit es keine Verwechslungen gibt

Gruss Patrick


----------



## schimpjansen (15. Dez. 2013)

*AW: Teichprofil für Störteich*

Beitrag 56 .  Dann kann ich anhand der Skizze meinen Filterkeller anlegen .Das wird wohl das erste sein was ich mache ! Bevor ich den Teich aushebe . Thorsten toller link den du geschickt hast . Wenn ich so ein Garten wie der hätte hätte ich den Teich grösser gemacht aber wirklich toll auch die Ufergestaltung .


----------



## Patrick K (16. Dez. 2013)

*AW: Teichprofil für Störteich*

Hallo Florian 

 nee nee neee so net...........

eher so in die Richtung.........................

 

Gruss Patrick


----------



## Zacky (16. Dez. 2013)

*AW: Teichprofil für Störteich*

Die Idee von Patrick sieht klasse aus und würde auch am meisten Sinn machen. Jetzt ist die Frage, wie Florian das in seinem Schuppen umgesetzt bekommt, da dass 300er KG im Boden eingelassen und voll verbaut ist. Selbst wenn er das 300er KG als LH-Sammelrohr nimmt, müsste das 400er KG für das Helix davor geschaltet sein und somit vor dem Schuppen stehen. Auch stelle ich mal die Frage, ob das 300er KG am Boden geschlossen ist!? Um an das 300er KG auch die Zuläufe vom Helix anbauen zu können, muss dass Rohr doch sicherlich frei gelegt und die Schuppenwand unterhöhlt werden, um die Anschlüsse zu realisieren. Dann sind noch die LH-Leitungen in den Teich wieder durch die Wand bzw. durch das Fundament zu führen.

Muss das 300er KG denn unbedingt verwendet werden!? Da wäre lediglich der LH im Schuppen oder baust Du im Schuppen alles soweit um, dass dort auch der Helixfilter im 400er KG im Erdreich liegt!?

Der Plan von Patrick ist genial, aber ich würde mir den Aufwand nicht ans Bein binden, dass nun unbedingt mit dem 300er KG im Schuppen zu verbinden, da ich den Aufwand zu hoch finde. Entweder ist Alles im frostsicheren Schuppen untergebracht, oder dann lieber eine große Kammer dort wo der TF rein kommt und dort alle Technik zusammenführen.

Noch eine kurze Anmerkung: Für den Winterbetrieb nutzt man nicht unbedingt den Oberflächenskimmer, sondern einen Seitenablauf in etwa 1m Tiefe und auch als Einströmung würde ich für den Winter nur einen Rücklauf nehmen, der auch mind. 50-75cm unter Wasserlinie liegt.


----------



## schimpjansen (16. Dez. 2013)

*AW: Teichprofil für Störteich*

Danke Leute für die Mühe . Ich werde das KG im Gartenhaus nur noch für ein Wasserspiel verwenden .Ich werde alles seperat bauen .Das habe ich gar nicht erwähnt aber damit habe ich mich schon lange abgefunden .


----------



## ThorstenC (16. Dez. 2013)

*AW: Teichprofil für Störteich*

Der link mit dem Koiteich und der cleveren Ufergestaltung zeigt doch nur einen "kleinen" Koiteich der in die meisten Gärten passen würde.
aber eben schön konsequent sauber gearbeitet- bis auf den fehlenden LH, Muss ja auch nicht jeder haben.
Dein Plan ist wohl schon etwas größer von der Fläche her.

Ich würd wie schon bemerkt die Teichränder nicht ganz so "wellig" bauen. eher einfachere, große 
Radien.

Eventuell zwei Skimmer planen an jeder Seite.
Welchen Du betreibst, kanst Du im Keller per Schieber entscheiden, falls die Saugleistung nicht für alles reicht.

Kannst ja mal nachsehen, wo die Hauptwindrichtung bei Dir ist.
Auf windfinder.com gibt es auch Jahresstatistiken für fast jeden Ort.

Einen Zahn kann ich Dir leider noch ziehen:
Verbundmatte von NG hat nichts unvermörtelt im Teich zu suchen!!!!! es ist nur eine dünne PVC- folie ,durchnadelt mit losen Fasern!!!
Du schaffst Dir damit nur Probleme- den Schmodder auf der Matte wirst Du nicht in den Griff bekommen.
Entweder vermörteln- Sch.... Arbeit etc., hohe Kosten, Du kommst ohne Hammer nicht mehr an die Folie ran!
Folie glatt und Ruhe.
Selbst vom Fachmann eingeschweißte, faltenfreie PE ist kostengünstiger als z.B. "preiswerte PVC" plus VM plus Betonarbeiten!!!

Die Verbundmatte wird Dir auch ggf. irgendwann "zerfleddern". Denn UV oder Fischresistent dürfte die nicht sein- muss ja auch nicht.
Und was die Fische zu den losen Fasern in Kiemen und Magen sagen werden......
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
@Patrick
-ich weiß ja, Du bist einer der LH- Pioniere, aber warum nicht erst den Trommler, dann LH, welcher dann in die Helixkammer reinblubbert????

Also LH und Helixkammer in Deinem Prinzipbild tauschen??
Es wäre dann auch einfacher mehrere Rückläufe anzuschließen.

Mit den "vielen dicken" Rückläufen denke ich immer so- je mehr und größer desto weniger Widerstand nach hinten weg. Bei seiner Teichform '"um die Ecke" kann es nur gut sein, an mehreren Stellen einzuleiten.
Der Preisunterschied zwischen KG 110 und 125 ist mal einfach zu vernachlässigen,

Der Ausgang am Boden der Helixkammer in DN 125 ist dann der Schmutzablauf, der in den Schmutzablauf des Trommlers mit reingeht. richtig??

Wo wäre da der Nachteil?
Ich habe es zumindest immer so verstanden- bin ja nur Theorethiker bei dem Thema.

ansonsten schön gemalt.

Kenne die Firma mit den schönen Teichrändern nicht als Kunde oder privat.
Wollte mal "fast" dort Kunde werden und kaufen. Die hatten mal einen großen Trommler im Abverkauf. 
Leider war irgendwie zeitweilig kein Kontakt möglich- oder zumindest keine antwortmail, Angebot, Rückruf vom Chef. 
Habe nur mehrmals mit der netten Dame am Tel. gesprochen.
War vieleicht auch ganz gut so- wegen dem zeitweilig erheblichen Laubeinfall bei mir hätte ein Trommlersystem ggf. Problemchen.
Ich spare dann eben noch ein paar Jahre auf EBF oder baue mir einen selber- irgendwann- wenn ich Zeit habe.....
Aber erst, wenn Florian seinen Teich fertig hat, und ich mir abgucken kann, wie ein LH perfekt im richtigen Leben funktioniert


----------



## Patrick K (16. Dez. 2013)

*AW: Teichprofil für Störteich*

Hallo 

Luftheber

wenn ich die/den Luftheber direkt in den Teich leite, kann ich mit einem 110er KG bis zu 30 TL pumpen , also mit "HOHER" Geschwindigkeit Wasser durchs Rohr jagen und so eine gute Strömung im Teich  erreichen.
Das ganze wäre dann eine richtige Schwerkraft Anlage ,mit Event. zwei 110er Tschechen pumpe ich mit einem 60 TL Flow in zwei Richtungen im Teich und ich bräuchte nur "günstige " 110er Flansche. Das System wäre auch sicher gegen Überlaufen zB. durch  Helix Stau / Verstopfung an den Auslassrohre

Wenn ich das Entlüfter-T-Stück des Lufthebers in die Filterkammer setze, ziehe ich auch immer die "warme" Luft an .Ich selber würde das gar nicht wollen, da der LH ja auch das Teichwasser mit O2 versorgen soll und ich nicht die olle feuchte Luft 1000 mal durchs System jagen wollte.

wenn man die LH zwischen rein setzt , muss man zwingend mit mehreren 110er Flanschen bauen oder grössere teuereren Flansche benutzen, die die Einleitgeschwindigkeit runter setzen und damit den Flow im Teich negativ beeinflussen .

zur Wasseroberfläche kann ich dir aus Eigener Erfahrung  sagen, mit anständig grossen Entlüfter T- Stücken und Wassereinleitung unterhalb des Wasserspiegels,  hast du keinerlei Oberflächen Unruhen ,man sieht nur das das Wasser wie gewollt eine leichte Drehrichtung in den Teich zaubert.

Gruss Patrick


----------



## Patrick K (16. Dez. 2013)

*AW: Teichprofil für Störteich*

@ Zacky

man muss die Rohre nicht benutzen ,wenn sich Florian damit abgefunden hat, kann er auch mit Behälter in einem Filterkeller  bauen , das würde ich an seiner Stelle auch tun.

Einen schön aufgeräumten Filterkeller, passende Behältergrössen , Platz für Anschlüsse und UVC, was will MANN mehr  

(ok vielleicht noch einen Grill und ne Kiste Bier)


Gruss Patrick


----------



## Patrick K (16. Dez. 2013)

*AW: Teichprofil für Störteich*

Hallo 

Neue Fakten ,neue Vorschlagskizze

 

Gruss OBS


----------



## schimpjansen (16. Dez. 2013)

*AW: Teichprofil für Störteich*

Super Ding Patrick ! Ein paar letzte Überlegungen von mir!

Soll die Helixkammer einen Deckel haben?
4 x 110er als Einlass ? 1 Skimmer 2 Bodenabläufe und ..... 1 ?
Ein LH Einlass in den Teich auf eine tiefe von ca.50 cm   wird der LH dann nicht gedrosselt? Und einLH nach bedarf auf die Oberfläche ?
Den Einlauf vom TF in Helixkammer vielleicht besser von unten wegen der Bewegung (belüftung) Und dann seberate Kammer für LH mit Einlass oben?
Verbindung TF zur Helixkammer reicht 250er Rohr?


----------



## Patrick K (16. Dez. 2013)

*AW: Teichprofil für Störteich*

Hallo Florian 

zu 1 
kommt darauf an was du auf deinen Filterkeller machst ich hab  keinen Deckel  ,aber  ich hab ja auch keinen Keller

zu 2
3x 110 Einlauf und einen Schmutzablauf vom Trommler und der Helixtonne

zu 3

50cm, so Tief würde ich den gar nicht setzen 20cm bis Oberkannte, Ausgang, Steigrohr ist Tief genug 

zu 4

wenn du eine oder zwei Lüfterplatten in die Helixkammer legst, ist das eigentlich egal wo du mit deinem Einlauf rein kommst , ich würde die Verbindung zur Pumpenkammer so grossflächig wie möglich machen (Helixstau) ,daher mein Vorschlag mit der gelochten Trennwand, hier sieht man so eine gelochte Trennwand
http://www.movingbead.de/


zu 5 

250 er Rohr ??? keine Ahnung , ich würde erst mal schauen was mir von den Trommelfilter Herstellern, zu Verfügung gestellt wird , kann auch 3x 110 oder 1x 300er  werden, keine Ahnung für was für einen TF du dich entscheidest, auf jeden Fall  so gross, das man den Flow wenn nötig erhöhen kann 

wäre schön noch einige Meinungen oder Verbesserungsvorschläge zur Skizze zu hören 
@ Florian, überschlag mal bitte das Volumen, damit wir mal den Flow , die Helixmenge die Trommelgrösse  und so weiter ermitteln können

Gruss Patrick


----------



## schimpjansen (17. Dez. 2013)

*AW: Teichprofil für Störteich*

Servus also überschlagen habe ich 58qm allerdings mit dem Profil vom Anfang dieses Thema ! Da bin ich aber noch nicht mit durch da bei mir ja kein Stör mehr einzieht bin ich da ja wieder flexiebel .Nur werde ich auf der einen Seite mit Schalungssteinen senkrecht runter gehen um Volumen zu bekommen .Die 50cm tiefe kam vom Thorsten .Mit dem Eingang zur Helixkammer dachte ich kann ich mir die Lüfterplatten sparen ?(strom sparen). Bei den Trommlern hab ich mich umgesehen .Hatte so mit 3000€ gerechnet aber mit mehreren Eingängen nicht mehr zu bezahlen . Werde vielleicht erst was anderes nehmen und sparen .Denn wenn ich den Teich realisieren will mit Teichfenster von NG und dem ganzen anderen Materialien ist die Kohle erst mal auf .


----------



## ThorstenC (18. Dez. 2013)

*AW: Teichprofil für Störteich*

Die Einläufe im Teich auf -50cm, damit die außen um den Teich verlegten Rücklaufrohre ggf.
auch so -50cm unter der Erde sind.
Da sind diese etwas frostsicherer.

Im Teich klebt man dann in den Rücklaufflansch eine kurze Muffe ein.
In diese kann man dann eben drehbar ein passendes Rohrknie reinstecken, um dem Wasser Schwung in die richtige Richtung zu geben.

Wenn man dieses Knie auch leicht nach oben dreht, dann gibt es genug Oberflächenströmung.
Funktioniert bei mir auch so- trotz geringem Duchfluß von nur max. ca. 30m³/h und 2x110 plus 2x 125 plus 1x125 an Rückläufen.

Die Tiefe der Rücklaufflansche im Teich ist unwichtig für den Flow- es läuft alles gleich in Schwerkraft zurück- egal ob auf -10 oder -100cm.

Wichtig bei jeder Saug-Rüklauf-Verrohrung ist vor allem eines:
Immer mit leichtem Gefälle in eine Richtung verlegen und auf keinem Fall irgendwo einen geschlossenen Bogen nach oben!!!!
Dort bilden sich Luftblasen, die Dir den Durchfluß kaputt machen.

Für 3000 sollte man schon einen Trommler mit 3-4 Eingängen bekommen...
Die Hersteller gehen doch auch immer auf individuelle Kundenwünsche ein.
Oder eben noch einen Tausender drauf und EBF- will ja jetzt nicht schon wieder einen EBF oder Trommler- Hersteller nennen.
Da gibt es so viele von 2000 bis 10000 Euro.
Es gibt auch fertige Luftheber bei manchen Teichbauer zu kaufen.  
Musst du suchen- immer noch günstiger als eine sich drehende Wasserpumpe.

Volumen oder Fläche??? 58m² oder 58m³?


----------



## schimpjansen (18. Dez. 2013)

*AW: Teichprofil für Störteich*

Danke Thorsten guter Einwand mit der tiefe .Nur mit dem leichten Gefälle von den BA wird nicht funtionieren da ich ja im Filterkeller etwas höher reinkomme!Das Volumen meine ich da ich nicht so viel Flachzonen eingeplant habe werde ich ungefähr dort landen bei 60m3 ! Vielleicht etwas weniger .Wie gesagt bei dem Profil ist noch nicht alles geklärt und werde mir da noch gedanken machen müssen. Aber bei der berechnung für den Filterkeller gehen wir von 60m3 aus.Gruss


----------



## ThorstenC (18. Dez. 2013)

*AW: Teichprofil für Störteich*

In welche Richtung das leichte Gefälle geht ist egal. Auch gegen den Strom macht nix.
BA sind ja meistens tiefer als Filterkeller.


----------



## schimpjansen (20. Dez. 2013)

*AW: Teichprofil für Störteich*

Es gibt für mich immer noch offene Fragen um mit dem Filterkeller zu starten! Die Skitze hat Patrick ja schon gemacht (danke nochmal) jetzt ist die Frage nach der grösse .Liege ich richtig damit das ich ruhig 80cm länge einplanen kann nur für die Verrohrung am Anfang ?Dann TF mit mindestens 1m und dann die Helixkammer da weiß ich garnicht hinzu kommt die Breite .Die Tiefe denke ich mindestens 1,5.


----------



## Zacky (20. Dez. 2013)

*AW: Teichprofil für Störteich*

Wenn dann in der Länge nicht genügend Platz vorhanden ist, kannst Du die Leitungen vom TF zum Helix auch um die Ecke legen. Die 80 cm vorne für die Verrohrung vor dem TF ist recht großzügig, ist natürlich immer besser mehr Platz zu haben, als dann auf engen Raum zu fummeln. Also 80cm ist gut, der Platz für den TF mit 1m Länge scheint auch gut gewählt zu sein, was aber sicher auch anhand der technischen Daten deines TF-Favoriten ermittelbar sein sollte. Die Helix-Kammer würde ich auch 1m x 1m (Außenmaße) rechnnen und die Tiefe für die Helixkammer sollte etwa 1m sein, da im unteren Drittel noch die Medienauflage und der Schmutzablass rein sollte. 1,50m finde ich deutlich zu tief, denn da kommst Du nimmer mehr ran, an den Boden der Helixkammer ohne dort rein zu steigen. Die komplette Tiefe des Filterkellers auf 1,50 halte ich auch für etwas zu "hoch" bizw. zu tief. Von wo aus misst Du die 1,50m? Oberkante Rasen oder Oberkante Wasserfläche? Ich glaube das die TF mit ihrer Oberkante im Schnitt etwa 15-20cm über Wasserlinie stehen, so dass dies eigentlich das Maß der Dinge wäre, wonach Du dich richten müsstest. Wenn Du zu tief baust, musst Du den TF wieder auf ein Podest stellen. Ist sicher enifacher in der Höhe zu gestalten, als dass von vornherein genau auf's Maß zu bringen.


----------



## schimpjansen (20. Dez. 2013)

*AW: Teichprofil für Störteich*

Da gebe ich dir recht Zacky mein Hintergadanke bei der Tiefe ist das ich den Eingang mit den 3x110er KG Rohre in Frostsicherer Gegend habe wenn ich zwei Schieber für den Winterbetrieb schliesse. Meine Zweite Sache ist das ich vielleicht eine Schmutzkammer darunter schaffen kann wo das Wasser versickern kann und ich den Dreck auffange da ich keine Möglichkeit habe an die Kanalisation zu gehen .Bei dem Helix um so tiefer om so mehr Helix oder?Da muss ich ja nur selten ran und wenn vielleicht Wasser rauspumpen?


----------



## Zacky (20. Dez. 2013)

*AW: Teichprofil für Störteich*

Das mit dem "Frostsicher" ist ja in dem Fall relativ, da die Rohre ja in freier Luft hängen und oben auch nur ein Deckel drüber ist. Es gibt also keine "wärme-isolierende" Erdschicht um den Rohren, so dass als dennoch die Rohre bzw. der Keller bei krassen Minusgraden auch Frost bekommen kann. (So meine laienhafte Einschätzung!) Wenn Du dann bei 1,50 m Tiefe bist und der Trommler nur 90-100cm Höhe hat, musst Du die Rohre eh' hochlegen und die Einläufe in den TF liegen etwa 50cm unter Wasseroberkante - also auch da bist Du wieder im "Frostbereich".

Der Frost ist sicher nicht zu unterschätzen, aber wenn der Deckel und die Wände gedämmt sind, wird es schon gehen, denke ich.

Zur Helixkammer - Da musst Du sehr wohl ab und zu mal ran, weil sich auch jede Menge abgestorbene Bakterien unter der Medienauflage ansammeln. Ds ist häufig nicht einfach durch Schmutzablass ziehen erledigt, denn das Zeug ist wie Lehm-Modder-Pamps und du musst da schon mal mit Wasser ordentlich spülen. Und größer und viel, ist nicht gleich besser und effektiver - der TF filtert so fein, dass die Bakterien im/am Helix unter Umständen nicht genügend Nahrung bekommen und absterben. Das Absterben führt zur unnötigen Verschlammung durch das Bakki-Todzeugs. Erkundige Dich mal bei deinem TF-Lieferanten, wieviel Biomedium (und vor allem was für Medium) in den Kombi-Filtern drin ist. Wenn Du das erfahren hast, dann nimm das x 2 und Du hast vermutlich eine ausreichende Menge an Bio-Filtermedien in Form von Helix (wenn nicht eh' schon Helix drin ist).

Die Idee - Versickerungskammer unter dem Keller ist gut, aber auch da musst Du mal ran kommen um auch den Dreck (z.Bsp. alles vom Trommler kommt) mal zu entsorgen.


----------



## schimpjansen (20. Dez. 2013)

*AW: Teichprofil für Störteich*

Ok das verstehe ich ich würde dann die Helixkammer etwas kleiner einplanen (vielleicht 1mx1mx1m) .Ich möchte ja mit dem ausheben des Kellers beginnen und wenn ich die Rohre in 1,5m tiefe in den Keller einführe und dann Isoliere bis zum Schieber und da ein T Stück drannsetze kann ich die Rohre im Winter das Wasser runterlassen ?Denke ich. Ich bin ja noch flexibel wenn der Keller nachher etwas grösser ist. Nur bis ich mich entschieden habe welchen TF ich kaufe dauert es noch.Ich denke die ein oder andere Idee kommt noch beim bauen selber.


----------



## ThorstenC (20. Dez. 2013)

*AW: Teichprofil für Störteich*

Bei meinem Filterkeller hatte ich 80cm gebraucht, um von 2 ankommenden 125KG auf 4 x 110KG in die beiden USIII reinkomme.
Muss aber nicht immer so sein- wenn Du sauber mit allen Saugrohren im Filterkeller ankommst (senkrechte Reinigungsabzweige nicht vergessen) benötigst Du ggf. weniger Platz.

Meine Empfehlung:
Lass Dir Zeit und kümmere Dich um die Entscheidung für den Grobfilter:
-welcher Trommler oder EBF......, welche Pumpenvariante
Dann würde ich erst den Trommler z.B. kaufen und bestenfalls alles erstmal trocken hinstellen.
Dann erst den Filterkeller bauen.

Ich würde den Filterkeller ruhig 115cm unter OK Wasser machen und die Stelle, wo der LH hinkommen könnte auf 2m.

Zu tief kann kein Problem sein, zu flach mit Betonboden ist später ärgerlich.
Meine USIII stehen auf einer 14cm Euro- Kunststoffpalette.

Die "günstigsten" Biobehälter oder Helixtonnen sollen ja IBC- Kontainer sein.
KAnnst Dich ja daran orientieren.

Da wird nochmal disskutiert, warum manche die Biowanne hinter dem Luftheber bauen:
http://koi-live.de/ftopic33491-0-asc-465.html

Und da siehst Du die ankommenden Saugrohre mit senkrechten Reinigungsabzweigen zum Trommler:
http://koi-live.de/ftopic34397-60.html


----------



## Zacky (20. Dez. 2013)

*AW: Teichprofil für Störteich*

Ich habe mir das Thema mit den LH'n hinter dem Vorfilter und vor den Biofilterkammern mal durchgelesen...und ja, sicherlich haben sie in manchen Punkten durchaus nachvollziehbar Recht, aber eine echte Erklärung ist das auch nicht. Es ist, wie in so vielen Punkten, eine reine Ansichtssache, was Jedem gefällt. Einen echten Vorteil für das __ Filtersystem und/oder dem Teich und den Fischen habe ich da jetzt nicht raus gelesen.

Es wird in diesen Fällen aber immer davon gesprochen, dass die LH vor dem Biofilter den Vorteil haben, dass man nicht die Strömung oder die Luftblasen im Teich sieht. Dem kann ich durchaus folgen (wenn man einen formalen und sterilen Koiteich hat), jedoch möchte ich persönlich keine starre glatte Wasseroberfläche haben...dann wird auch von einer besseren Kreisströmung am Boden gesprochen, die man erzielt, wenn man tiefere Einläufe platziert, wo das Wasser via Schwerkraft raus läuft - und das kann ich auch nachvollziehen, aber leider sagt niemand dem unbedarften Leser - Wo genau diese Einläufe platziert werden müssen, um besagte Kreisströmung zu erzeugen!? Wie muss die Teichform beschaffen sein, damit dieses Ergebnis erreicht wird?

Was mich an diesen Themen auch ein wenig stört, ist hier im Forum als Denkanstoss angebracht worden, dass man stets nur von maximaler Strömung und/oder Flow spricht. Je höher die angestrebte Durchsatzrate, desto stärker müssen aber auch die Pumpen sein, auch muss der Luftheber entsprechend groß dimensioniert sein, um diese Mengen zu bewegen. Dann kommt man schnell wieder dahin, dass sich ein LH nicht mehr unbedingt lohnt, wenn ich dann 150-200 W Luftpumpen benötige.

Auch spricht niemand davon, dass die LH-Leistung auch angemessen zum Vorfilter sein sollte. Ich kann keinen TF für ausgelegte 20tsd l/h mit LH betreiben die das Doppelte leisten. Da sind so viele Faktoren, die da mit rein spielen, dass man eine pauschale Aussage eigentlich nicht treffen könnte. Aus meiner Sicht der Dinge ist der Flow eigentlich nur in dem Punkt entscheidend und wichtig, wenn es darum geht, auf die Abläufe - also BA und Skimmer - entsprechenden Flow drauf zu bekommen, damit diese einwandfrei arbeiten. Also muss ich doch vorher wissen, wieviel Teichvolumen habe ich, wieviel Abläufe habe ich und dann wieviel Flow muss ich erreichen.
Ich kann doch sicherlich einen 100tsd l-Teich auch nur mit einem oder zwei BA + Skimmer bedienen und brauche dann aber nur ca. 30 tsd l/h Umwälzrate. So filtere ich das Wasser aber doch auch nur alle 3 Stunden einmal komplett durch den Filter und es scheint zu reichen. Habe ich mehrere Abläufe brauche ich wieder mehr Flow, pauschal mal so gesagt 10 tsd l/h je weiterer Ablauf. 
Wenn man jetzt bedenkt, dass die meisten Teiche zwischen 30tsd und 50tsd Volumen liegen, kann ich mir das einfacher ausrechnen. Ein großes Volumen kann man auch auf eine relativ kleine Oberfläche bekommen, in dem man eben Tiefe hat. Den Boden noch in einer __ Senke gebaut, dann braucht es u.U. so gar nur einen BA und einen Skimmer und ich habe aber dennoch 70 tsd l Volumen, die ich aber doch nicht auch durch den Filter jagen muss.

Hat sich schon mal jemand überhaupt Gedanken gemacht, ob es den Fischen überhaupt gefällt, dass sie teilweise stets und ständig gegen eine heftige Strömung im Teich ankämpfen müssen!? Ich stelle mir gerade vor, wie ich mich fühle, wenn ich beim Gassi gehen mit dem Hund gegen den Wind laufen muss. Ich find's zum 

Ich habe das bei meinen Mini's in der IH beobachten können, dass sie deutlich aktiver und neugieriger im Becken unterwegs waren, als die starke Strömung weg war.

Das ist aber jetzt auch nur meine Meinung, aber vom Prinzip her sicher ein Ansatz zum Weiterdenken, gibt es eben aber auch verschiedene Ansichten wie ein Teich wirken soll. Für mich wirkt ein Teich etwas natürlicher, wenn sich eben die Oberfläche ein wenig bewegt. Wenn es einen effektiven Vorteil für das Filtersystem und dem Teich gibt, wenn man vor der Biokammer Luft-hebert, dann lass ich mich auch gerne überzeugen, denn ich will dazu lernen. In vielen dieser Beiträge wurde die Helixkammer dennoch zusätzlich belüftet, so dass hier also nicht alleine durch das einströmende Wasser des LH das Helix ausreichend bewegt wurde. 

Sorry, wenn wir jetzt vom Thema ein wenig abweichen, aber das würde mich (als LH-Junky) doch mal interessieren, wie ihr darüber denkt.

Dann noch kurz ein Gedanke dazu: Das Wasser läuft oben durch den LH ein und die Rückläufe in den Teich liegen teils bis zu 1m unter Wasserlinie, was ja zur Folge hat, dass Helix nicht mehr von unten nach oben druchströmt wird, sondern einfach nur von oben nach unten durchströmt wird. Wie setzt sich da der Schmutz aus dem Helix ab? Muss ich dann die Helixkammern noch tiefer bauen!?

Wenn ich das so bedenke, dann ist ja das bisherige System (von unten nach oben) nicht mehr erwähnenswert und unwichtig bei der Filterung!? Alle Standardfilter der aktuellen Generation arbeiten doch noch nach diesem Prinzip. Ist das dann überholt?


----------



## schimpjansen (20. Dez. 2013)

*AW: Teichprofil für Störteich*

Klasse Zacky das hatte ich auch schonmal gedacht das das ja für einen Fisch vielleicht auch Banane ist wenn er immer gegen nen Strom schwimmen muss . Ich denke mann kann ja auch mit den Schiebern machen und probieren .Ich denke das macht ja auch spass nachher zu sehen was machen die Fische und wo halten sie sich auf wenn mann wie welchen flow erzeugt .Aber soweit bin ich ja leider nicht - das ganze mit dem LH bestätigt meinen Plan den ich und Patrick hatten. Ich werde meinen Keller bauen bevor ich mir den TF kaufe .Ich möchte jetzt noch nichts in Stein meisseln bevor der Teich nicht fertig ist , aber ich werde mich nochmal erkundigen !


----------



## Patrick K (20. Dez. 2013)

*AW: Teichprofil für Störteich*

Hallo Zacky

Was ich nicht verstehe ist , warum arbeiten die User dort mit bis zu 2m Tiefen LH und haben nur einen  20 000L Flow haben .

Wenn diese Art zu pumpen , besser und effektiver sein sollte , warum ist das Schwerkraft filtern Stromsparender als Halbschwerkraft filtern   ???

Und  gerade bei einem Helixfilter hab ich am meisten bedenken, wenn dort ein Helixstau entsteht , pumpt der LH die Filterkammer voll  

Zu der Strömung kann ich nur sagen, meine Koi schwimmen gerne gegen den Strom und wenn man genau schaut, sieht an wie sie die rausgepumpten Filterasseln haschen 

Gruss Patrick


----------



## schimpjansen (20. Dez. 2013)

*AW: Teichprofil für Störteich*

Mensch Patrick da bist ja wieder ! Hatte schon gedacht die planung meines Filterkellers interessiert dich nicht mehr !


----------



## Zacky (20. Dez. 2013)

*AW: Teichprofil für Störteich*

Hi Patrick.



Das mit der Strömung für die Fische kann ich derzeit nicht anders beschreiben, aber die Jungs und Mädels draußen sind da entspannter und stehen auch schon mal direkt vor den Einströmdüsen...mag aber vielleicht auch daran liegen, dass ich draußen nur alle 2 Stunden das Volumen durch den Filter schiebe und an der IH noch bei 30 Minuten bin. 

Aber daran bastel ich schon wieder gerade rum...

Ist ja auch nur so ein Gedanke gewesen, womit ich eigentlich nur mal Andere zum Nachdenken anregen wollte. Das optimale Umwälzverhalten oder Strömungsvolumen ist ja auch ein wenig abhängig von jedem Einzelfall eines Teiches.


----------



## Patrick K (20. Dez. 2013)

*AW: Teichprofil für Störteich*

Hallo Florian 

Zwischen Krank sein , 12 - 16 Std. Arbeiten , dabei noch 3 bis 4 Hundert Km fahren und 4-6 Std. Schlafen, findet sich manchmal nur wenig Zeit um deinen Filter zu planen 
@ Zacky 


> mag aber vielleicht auch daran liegen, dass ich draußen nur alle 2 Stunden das Volumen durch den Filter schiebe



mmmh  ich hab im Moment auch nur 50 % Flow, aber das reicht bei optimal geleiteter Strömung, um den Dreck raus zu bekommen 

Gruss Patrick


----------



## schimpjansen (21. Dez. 2013)

*AW: Teichprofil für Störteich*

Hallo Fans ,

was meint ihr wenn ich eine Länge von 3 Meter anstrebe bis 1,5m tiefe und ne breite von 1m. Dann bin ich flexibel ?! 2m tiefe für den LH werde ich nicht schaffen denke ich ab 1,8 kommt so langsam Grundwasser .ich möchte den Keller so platzieren das die betonwand mit dem auslauf zum Teich direkt am Teich ist . Auf was muss ich denn achten wenn ich die KG Rohre in die Betonwand lege ? Ich lege die drei Zuleitungen ziemlich weit unten rein und ohne 90 Grad Winkel? ?? Aber den Rücklauf in den Teich auch in die Betonwand oder drüber und vor allem nur eins ? Denke 2 LH dann ?..


----------



## Zacky (21. Dez. 2013)

*AW: Teichprofil für Störteich*

...das war mir jetzt alles zu verwirrend...2m für LH? ~ braucht man nicht unbedingt...KG-Rohr in oder durch oder drüber der Betonwand!?...

...beim Einlegen bzw. Durchlegen von Rohren in eine Betonwand brauchtst du ein Loch in der Wand......nee, nur Spaß...aber ein Loch brauchst Du und die Rohre würde ich dann zusätzlich mit dieser dünnen roten Überschiebedämmung versehen...oder was willst Du fragen!?


----------



## schimpjansen (21. Dez. 2013)

*AW: Teichprofil für Störteich*

Servus die 2m waren im Gespräch bei dem Thema hier da gehen die Meinungen auseinander aber um mehr möglichkeiten zum brobieren zu haben geh ich so tief wie möglich. Ja also die Eingänge hätte ich jetzt so reingelegt in die Betonwand .  Aber is klar dann besser 125 KG als Loch ? Und Fūr den Rücklauf zum Teich ??? Zwei Löcher lassen ? Wichtig für mich darf ich nur 90 Grad Bögen nicht nehmen .also 45 Grad und dann nochmal 45 Grad geht ?


----------

